# ICD-10 code for screening bloodwork ordered as part of annual exam



## kellyg

With ICD-9 we had code V72.62 "Laboratory examination ordered as part of a routine general medical examination"  Now with ICD-10 we no longer have an equivalent code.  If you map code V72.62 to ICD-10 you are directed to code Z00.00 "Encounter for general adult medical examination without abnormal findings".  Is this what everyone is using?  Any other suggestions?  Again, this is strictly for the patient coming in for an annual exam and needing routine screening lab work done.


----------



## gmuck1@aol.com

*screening bloodwork as part of annual exam*

I sure hope that someone knows the answer to this because I have been looking for a long time.  I sometimes use Z00.00 or Z00.01 and they are excepted.  I also have used the appropriate Z01.411 or Z01.419 for the lab as well as the E/M and it is also excepted.  I cannot find anything in writing that gives the answer to your question.  I feel that Z00.00 is reserved for just an "adult annual examination" and not a gynecological annual examination.  I wish I knew the correct answer. The urinalysis and Hgb are the two that I am usually billing with those codes.  The screening tests such as Gonorrhea and Syphilis, Chlamydia, HPV, ect. would be billed out with the appropriate screening codes such as Z11.3, Z11.8, Z11.51 ect. I would love any suggestions!


----------

